# Computer is slow and hesitates now...



## NewGuestGuy (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi,

In the past say four to six months, I have noticed a general slow-down of the processes on my computer, and a definite slowdown at start up. I wonder if my computer has been infected with something and this is causing the slowdown. I would be very grateful if an expert could give my files a once over to see if anything stands out as suspicious. 
One thing that I have noticed is that when I turn the computer on it takes much longer than it used to and most of this is from an extra svchost.exe that has shown up. I have a dual-core processor and it takes up an entire core for well over a minute at start up and the thing is, it never used to even be there. 
The first thing I did was run ATF Cleaner (http://www.atribune.org/) with all the boxes checked and set to empty. Then I ran Ad-Aware 2007, a smart scan. Next I ran Silent Runners_Startup Scanner (http://silentrunners.org/sr_download.html). After that I ran Hijack This. I regularly run McAfee anti-virus scans (about every two or three weeks). Thats it. Ill post all the logs below. As I said before, Id really appreciate it someone could check them out to see if there is any sort of infection that could be causing this slow down. And also if anyone can tell me if there is anything weird about that svchost.exe that all the sudden makes start up so slow. Thank you very much in advance for any help anyone can give

I'll list My comp's specs, followed by the Hijack this file (I was going to include the Silent runner file but the post becomes too long with that file included. I will post as much of it as I can. I will attemp to either add the rest of it it by editing or by replying to my own post if I am allowed to do so, if not I guess I'll have it available if you need it, Thank you again  )

Manufacturer	Dell Inc. 
Product Name	Dell DXP051 
Serial Number	
Chassis	Full tower
Machine Type	AT/AT COMPATIBLE

Disk Space	Disk C: 43 GB Available, 144 GB Total, 43 GB Free
Disk I: 105 GB Available, 149 GB Total, 105 GB Free

Physical Memory	2047 MB Total, 1307 MB Free
Memory Load	36%

Virtual Memory	4961 MB Total, 4287 MB Free

SwapFile	3069 MB
Max used	115 MB
In use	113 MB
Registry Size	6 MB (current), 120 MB (maximum)

Profile GUID

The system clock interval	15 ms

Warning!	Accuracy of DMI data cannot be guaranteed

___________________________________________

Hijack This

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 4:19:00 AM, on 12/8/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16544)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaanotif.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
C:\Program Files\Elaborate Bytes\VirtualCloneDrive\VCDDaemon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTXFIHLP.EXE
C:\Program Files\Creative\Sound Blaster X-Fi\Volume Panel\VolPanlu.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\Shared Files\Module Loader\DLLML.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CTXFISPI.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton Ghost\Agent\VProTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 964\dlcjmon.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK\MskAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SiteAdv.exe
C:\Program Files\UltraMon\UltraMon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource5\Go\CTCMSGoU.exe
C:\Program Files\SlySoft\AnyDVD\AnyDVD.exe
I:\Program Files 2\DAEMON Tools Pro\DTProAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
I:\Program Files 2\Diskeeper Corporation\Diskeeper\DkService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaantmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\HackerWatch\HWAPI.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcpromgr.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\redirsvc\redirsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MPS\mps.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK\MskSrver.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Ghost\Agent\VProSvc.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPS\mpsevh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SAService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlcjcoms.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\CreativeLicensing.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\cdh\LOCALS~1\Temp\clclean.0001
I:\Program Files 2\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\cdh\My Documents\Maintenance\Hijack this\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dsl
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,First Home Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54843
O2 - BHO: btorbit.com - {000123B4-9B42-4900-B3F7-F4B073EFC214} - I:\Program Files 2\Orbitdownloader\orbitcth.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {089FD14D-132B-48FC-8861-0048AE113215} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SiteAdv.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\VIRUSS~1\scriptcl.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SiteAdv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAAnotif] C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaanotif.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelMeM] C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Hardware Abstraction Layer] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\khalshared\KHALMNPR.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirtualCloneDrive] "C:\Program Files\Elaborate Bytes\VirtualCloneDrive\VCDDaemon.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTxfiHlp] CTXFIHLP.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VolPanel] "C:\Program Files\Creative\Sound Blaster X-Fi\Volume Panel\VolPanlu.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AudioDrvEmulator] "C:\Program Files\Creative\Shared Files\Module Loader\DLLML.exe" -1 AudioDrvEmulator "C:\Program Files\Creative\Shared Files\Module Loader\Audio Emulator\AudDrvEm.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LanguageShortcut] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\Language\Language.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norton Ghost 12.0] "C:\Program Files\Norton Ghost\Agent\VProTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLCJCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLCJtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dlcjmon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 964\dlcjmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MskAgentexe] C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK\MskAgent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiteAdvisor] C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SiteAdv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UltraMon] "C:\Program Files\UltraMon\UltraMon.exe" /auto
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Creative MediaSource Go] "C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource5\Go\CTCMSGoU.exe" /SCB
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AnyDVD] C:\Program Files\SlySoft\AnyDVD\AnyDVD.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools Pro Agent] "I:\Program Files 2\DAEMON Tools Pro\DTProAgent.exe"
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download by Orbit - res://I:\Program Files 2\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/201
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Grab video by Orbit - res://I:\Program Files 2\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/204
O8 - Extra context menu item: Do&wnload selected by Orbit - res://I:\Program Files 2\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/203
O8 - Extra context menu item: Down&load all by Orbit - res://I:\Program Files 2\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/202
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\npjpi160_03.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\npjpi160_03.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.att.net
O16 - DPF: {0A5FD7C5-A45C-49FC-ADB5-9952547D5715} (Creative Software AutoUpdate) - http://www.creative.com/su/ocx/15026/CTSUEng.cab
O16 - DPF: {67A5F8DC-1A4B-4D66-9F24-A704AD929EEE} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload/srl/2.0.0.1/sysreqlab2.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1192149367937
O16 - DPF: {F6ACF75C-C32C-447B-9BEF-46B766368D29} (Creative Software AutoUpdate Support Package) - http://www.creative.com/su/ocx/15028/CTPID.cab
O18 - Protocol: ms-help - {314111C7-A502-11D2-BBCA-00C04F8EC294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll
O18 - Protocol: siteadvisor - {3A5DC592-7723-4EAA-9EE6-AF4222BCF879} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SiteAdv.dll
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807563E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - I:\Program Files 2\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Labs Licensing Service - Creative Labs - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\CreativeLicensing.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Diskeeper - Diskeeper Corporation - I:\Program Files 2\Diskeeper Corporation\Diskeeper\DkService.exe
O23 - Service: dlcj_device - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlcjcoms.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee E-mail Proxy (Emproxy) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\McAfee\EmProxy\emproxy.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMon) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: McAfee HackerWatch Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\HackerWatch\HWAPI.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Update Manager (mcmispupdmgr) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Protection Manager (mcpromgr) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcpromgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Redirector Service (McRedirector) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\redirsvc\redirsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Real-time Scanner (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SystemGuards (McSysmon) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Privacy Service (MPS9) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MPS\mps.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SpamKiller Service (MSK80Service) - McAfee Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK\MskSrver.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\PROSetWired\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Ghost - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Ghost\Agent\VProSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: Spyware Doctor Auxiliary Service (sdAuxService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\svcntaux.exe
O23 - Service: Spyware Doctor Service (sdCoreService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: SiteAdvisor Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SAService.exe
O23 - Service: StarWind iSCSI Service (StarWindService) - Rocket Division Software - I:\Program Files 2\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindService.exe

___________________________________________________

Silent Runners

"Silent Runners.vbs", revision 52, http://www.silentrunners.org/
Operating System: Windows XP SP2
Output limited to non-default values, except where indicated by "{++}"

Startup items buried in registry:
---------------------------------

HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\ {++}
"ctfmon.exe" = "C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe" [MS]
"Creative MediaSource Go" = ""C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource5\Go\CTCMSGoU.exe" /SCB" ["Creative Technology Ltd"]
"AnyDVD" = "C:\Program Files\SlySoft\AnyDVD\AnyDVD.exe" ["SlySoft, Inc."]
"DAEMON Tools Pro Agent" = ""I:\Program Files 2\DAEMON Tools Pro\DTProAgent.exe"" ["DT Soft Ltd."]

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\ {++}
"IAAnotif" = "C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaanotif.exe" ["Intel Corporation"]
"IntelMeM" = "C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe" ["Intel Corporation"]
"CTSysVol" = "C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe /r" ["Creative Technology Ltd"]
"Logitech Hardware Abstraction Layer" = ""C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\khalshared\KHALMNPR.EXE"" ["Logitech Inc."]
"Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer" = "KHALMNPR.EXE" ["Logitech Inc."]
"RegistryMechanic" = "(empty string)" [file not found]
"(Default)" = "(empty string)" [file not found]
"NvCplDaemon" = "RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup" [MS]
"VirtualCloneDrive" = ""C:\Program Files\Elaborate Bytes\VirtualCloneDrive\VCDDaemon.exe" /s" ["Elaborate Bytes AG"]
"CTHelper" = "CTHELPER.EXE" ["Creative Technology Ltd"]
"CTxfiHlp" = "CTXFIHLP.EXE" ["Creative Technology Ltd"]
"VolPanel" = ""C:\Program Files\Creative\Sound Blaster X-Fi\Volume Panel\VolPanlu.exe" /r" ["Creative Technology Ltd"]
"AudioDrvEmulator" = ""C:\Program Files\Creative\Shared Files\Module Loader\DLLML.exe" -1 AudioDrvEmulator "C:\Program Files\Creative\Shared Files\Module Loader\Audio Emulator\AudDrvEm.dll"" ["Creative Technology Ltd."]
"LanguageShortcut" = ""C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\Language\Language.exe"" [null data]
"Norton Ghost 12.0" = ""C:\Program Files\Norton Ghost\Agent\VProTray.exe"" ["Symantec Corporation"]
"DLCJCATS" = "rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\DLCJtime.dll,[email protected]" [MS]
"dlcjmon.exe" = ""C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 964\dlcjmon.exe"" ["Dell"]
"MskAgentexe" = "C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK\MskAgent.exe" ["McAfee Inc."]
"SiteAdvisor" = "C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SiteAdv.exe" ["McAfee, Inc."]
"nwiz" = "nwiz.exe /install" ["NVIDIA Corporation"]
"UltraMon" = ""C:\Program Files\UltraMon\UltraMon.exe" /auto" ["Realtime Soft"]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher" = ""C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"" ["Adobe Systems Incorporated"]
"NvMediaCenter" = "RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit" [MS]
"SunJavaUpdateSched" = ""C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe"" ["Sun Microsystems, Inc."]
"QuickTime Task" = ""C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime" ["Apple Computer, Inc."]

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\
{000123B4-9B42-4900-B3F7-F4B073EFC214}\(Default) = "btorbit.com"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "Octh Class"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "I:\Program Files 2\Orbitdownloader\orbitcth.dll" ["Orbitdownloader.com"]
{06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}\(Default) = (no title provided)
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll" ["Adobe Systems Incorporated"]
{089FD14D-132B-48FC-8861-0048AE113215}\(Default) = (no title provided)
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = (no title provided)
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SiteAdv.dll" ["McAfee, Inc."]
{761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43}\(Default) = (no title provided)
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "SSVHelper Class"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll"

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>(this file is truncated)


----------



## NewGuestGuy (Dec 8, 2007)

Here is the rest of the Silent Runners Start up Scanner file...

\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll" ["Sun Microsystems, Inc."]
{7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231}\(Default) = "scriptproxy"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "scriptproxy"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\VIRUSS~1\scriptcl.dll" ["McAfee, Inc."]

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions\Approved\
"{42071714-76d4-11d1-8b24-00a0c9068ff3}" = "Display Panning CPL Extension"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "Display Panning CPL Extension"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "deskpan.dll" [file not found]
"{88895560-9AA2-1069-930E-00AA0030EBC8}" = "HyperTerminal Icon Ext"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "HyperTerminal Icon Ext"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\WINDOWS\system32\hticons.dll" ["Hilgraeve, Inc."]
"{DC70C4A5-2044-4c59-B806-DEFB9AE0DF7C}" = "Logitech Setpoint Extension"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "KbLogiExt Class"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\kbcplext.dll" ["Logitech Inc."]
"{B9B9F083-2B04-452A-8691-83694AC1037B}" = "Logitech Setpoint Extension"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "LogiExt Class"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\mcplext.dll" ["Logitech Inc."]
"{BB7DF450-F119-11CD-8465-00AA00425D90}" = "Microsoft Access Custom Icon Handler"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = (no title provided)
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\soa800.dll" [MS]
"{A70C977A-BF00-412C-90B7-034C51DA2439}" = "NvCpl DesktopContext Class"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "DesktopContext Class"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcpl.dll" ["NVIDIA Corporation"]
"{1CDB2949-8F65-4355-8456-263E7C208A5D}" = "Desktop Explorer"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "Desktop Explorer"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvshell.dll" ["NVIDIA Corporation"]
"{1E9B04FB-F9E5-4718-997B-B8DA88302A47}" = "Desktop Explorer Menu"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = (no title provided)
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvshell.dll" ["NVIDIA Corporation"]
"{1E9B04FB-F9E5-4718-997B-B8DA88302A48}" = "nView Desktop Context Menu"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "nView Desktop Context Menu"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvshell.dll" ["NVIDIA Corporation"]
"{42042206-2D85-11D3-8CFF-005004838597}" = "Microsoft Office HTML Icon Handler"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = (no title provided)
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\msohevi.dll" [MS]
"{0006F045-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}" = "Microsoft Office Outlook Custom Icon Handler"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "Outlook File Icon Extension"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\OLKFSTUB.DLL" [MS]
"{00020D75-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}" = "Microsoft Office Outlook Desktop Icon Handler"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "Microsoft Office Outlook"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\MLSHEXT.DLL" [MS]
"{B7056B8E-4F99-44f8-8CBD-282390FE5428}" = "VirtualCloneDrive"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "VirtualCloneDrive Shell Extension"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\Elaborate Bytes\VirtualCloneDrive\ElbyVCDShell.dll" ["Elaborate Bytes AG"]
"{23170F69-40C1-278A-1000-000100020000}" = "7-Zip Shell Extension"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "7-Zip Shell Extension"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\7-Zip\7-zip.dll" ["Igor Pavlov"]
"{B41DB860-8EE4-11D2-9906-E49FADC173CA}" = "WinRAR shell extension"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "WinRAR"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\WinRAR\rarext.dll" [null data]
"{FFB699E0-306A-11d3-8BD1-00104B6F7516}" = "Play on my TV helper"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "NVIDIA CPL Extension"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcpl.dll" ["NVIDIA Corporation"]
"{E81FFB23-40E2-431C-A041-76AEA0E4B04C}" = "Nameext"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "Enterprise Projects"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\NAMEEXT.DLL" [MS]
"{993BE281-6695-4BA5-8A2A-7AACBFAAB69E}" = "Microsoft Office Metadata Handler"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "Microsoft Office Metadata Handler"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12\msoshext.dll" [MS]
"{C41662BB-1FA0-4CE0-8DC5-9B7F8279FF97}" = "Microsoft Office Thumbnail Handler"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "Microsoft Office Thumbnail Handler"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12\msoshext.dll" [MS]

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad\
"WPDShServiceObj" = "{AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5}"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "WPDShServiceObj Class"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll" [MS]

HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\
<<!>> "BootExecute" = "autocheck autochk *"|"lsdelete" [null data]

HKLM\Software\Classes\PROTOCOLS\Filter\
<<!>> text/xml\CLSID = "{807563E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945}"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "Microsoft Office InfoPath XML Mime Filter"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12\MSOXMLMF.DLL" [MS]

HKLM\Software\Classes\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers\
{F9DB5320-233E-11D1-9F84-707F02C10627}\(Default) = "PDF Column Info"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "PDF Shell Extension"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\PDFShell.dll" ["Adobe Systems, Inc."]

HKLM\Software\Classes\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\
7-Zip\(Default) = "{23170F69-40C1-278A-1000-000100020000}"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "7-Zip Shell Extension"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\7-Zip\7-zip.dll" ["Igor Pavlov"]
DaemonShellExtImage\(Default) = "{40966797-8FFE-46C8-9EF8-7003F33CCF0F}"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "DaemonShellExtImage Class"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "I:\Program Files 2\DAEMON Tools Pro\imgshl32.dll" ["DT Soft Ltd."]
MCVSRIGHTCLICKSCANNER\(Default) = "{162EFDC5-2957-465D-887B-590AF4A7E84D}"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "McVSRightclickScanner Class"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "c:\program files\mcafee\virusscan\mcodsax.dll" ["McAfee, Inc."]
WinRAR\(Default) = "{B41DB860-8EE4-11D2-9906-E49FADC173CA}"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "WinRAR"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\WinRAR\rarext.dll" [null data]

HKLM\Software\Classes\Directory\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\
7-Zip\(Default) = "{23170F69-40C1-278A-1000-000100020000}"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "7-Zip Shell Extension"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\7-Zip\7-zip.dll" ["Igor Pavlov"]
WinRAR\(Default) = "{B41DB860-8EE4-11D2-9906-E49FADC173CA}"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "WinRAR"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\WinRAR\rarext.dll" [null data]

HKLM\Software\Classes\Folder\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\
MCVSRIGHTCLICKSCANNER\(Default) = "{162EFDC5-2957-465D-887B-590AF4A7E84D}"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "McVSRightclickScanner Class"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "c:\program files\mcafee\virusscan\mcodsax.dll" ["McAfee, Inc."]
WinRAR\(Default) = "{B41DB860-8EE4-11D2-9906-E49FADC173CA}"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "WinRAR"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\WinRAR\rarext.dll" [null data]

Default executables:
--------------------

HKCU\Software\Classes\piffile\

Group Policies {GPedit.msc branch and setting}:
-----------------------------------------------

Note: detected settings may not have any effect.

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System\

"shutdownwithoutlogon" = (REG_DWORD) hex:0x00000001
{Computer Configuration|Windows Settings|Security Settings|Local Policies|Security Options|
Shutdown: Allow system to be shut down without having to log on}

"undockwithoutlogon" = (REG_DWORD) hex:0x00000001
{Computer Configuration|Windows Settings|Security Settings|Local Policies|Security Options|
Devices: Allow undock without having to log on}

"InstallVisualStyle" = (REG_EXPAND_SZ) C:\WINDOWS\Resources\Themes\Royale\Royale.msstyles
{unrecognized setting}

"InstallTheme" = (REG_EXPAND_SZ) C:\WINDOWS\Resources\Themes\Royale.theme
{unrecognized setting}

Active Desktop and Wallpaper:
-----------------------------

Active Desktop may be disabled at this entry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\ShellState

Displayed if Active Desktop enabled and wallpaper not set by Group Policy:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Desktop\General\
"Wallpaper" = "C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Wallpaper1.bmp"

Displayed if Active Desktop disabled and wallpaper not set by Group Policy:
HKCU\Control Panel\Desktop\
"Wallpaper" = "C:\Documents and Settings\cdh\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Wallpaper1.bmp"

Enabled Screen Saver:
---------------------

HKCU\Control Panel\Desktop\
"SCRNSAVE.EXE" = "C:\WINDOWS\MATRIX~1.SCR" (Matrix_ks.SCR) ["KellySoftware"]

Enabled Scheduled Tasks:
------------------------

"McQcTask" -> launches: "c:\program files\mcafee\mqc\QcConsol.exe 14 0" ["McAfee, Inc."]
"My Documents Auto Backup" -> launches: "C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntbackup.exe backup "@C:\Documents and Settings\cdh\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows NT\NTBackup\data\My Documents Auto Backup.bks" /n "My Documents Auto Backup1.bkf created 5/30/2007 at 6:48 AM" /d "Set created 5/30/2007 at 6:48 AM" /v:yes /r:no /rs:no /hcff /m normal /j "My Documents Auto Backup" /l:s /f "H:\My Documents Auto Backup\My Documents Auto Backup1.bkf"" [MS]

Winsock2 Service Provider DLLs:
-------------------------------

Namespace Service Providers

HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Winsock2\Parameters\NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\ {++}
000000000001\LibraryPath = "%SystemRoot%\System32\mswsock.dll" [MS]
000000000002\LibraryPath = "%SystemRoot%\System32\winrnr.dll" [MS]
000000000003\LibraryPath = "%SystemRoot%\System32\mswsock.dll" [MS]

Transport Service Providers

HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\Winsock2\Parameters\Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\ {++}
0000000000##\PackedCatalogItem (contains) DLL [Company Name], (at) ## range:
%SystemRoot%\system32\mswsock.dll [MS], 01 - 03, 06 - 11
%SystemRoot%\system32\rsvpsp.dll [MS], 04 - 05

Toolbars, Explorer Bars, Extensions:
------------------------------------

Toolbars

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\
"{0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0}" = "McAfee SiteAdvisor"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "McAfee SiteAdvisor"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SiteAdv.dll" ["McAfee, Inc."]

Explorer Bars

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Explorer Bars\

HKLM\Software\Classes\CLSID\{FE54FA40-D68C-11D2-98FA-00C0F0318AFE}\(Default) = "Real.com"
Implemented Categories\{00021494-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}\ [horizontal bar]
InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll" [MS]

HKLM\Software\Classes\CLSID\{FF059E31-CC5A-4E2E-BF3B-96E929D65503}\(Default) = "&Research"
Implemented Categories\{00021493-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}\ [vertical bar]
InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL" [MS]

Extensions (Tools menu items, main toolbar menu buttons)

HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\
{08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501}\
"MenuText" = "Sun Java Console"
"CLSIDExtension" = "{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0003-ABCDEFFEDCBC}"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "Java Plug-in 1.6.0_03"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\npjpi160_03.dll" ["Sun Microsystems, Inc."]

{2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84}\
"ButtonText" = "Spyware Doctor"
"CLSIDExtension" = "{A1EDC4A1-940F-48E0-8DFD-E38F1D501021}"

{92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263}\
"ButtonText" = "Research"

{CD67F990-D8E9-11D2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE}\
"ButtonText" = "Real.com"

{E2E2DD38-D088-4134-82B7-F2BA38496583}\
"MenuText" = "@xpsp3res.dll,-20001"
"Exec" = "%windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe" [MS]

{FB5F1910-F110-11D2-BB9E-00C04F795683}\
"ButtonText" = "Messenger"
"MenuText" = "Windows Messenger"
"Exec" = "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" [MS]

Running Services (Display Name, Service Name, Path {Service DLL}):
------------------------------------------------------------------

Ad-Aware 2007 Service, aawservice, ""I:\Program Files 2\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe"" ["Lavasoft AB"]
Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler, Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler, ""C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe"" ["Symantec Corporation"]
Creative Labs Licensing Service, Creative Labs Licensing Service, ""C:\Program Files\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\CreativeLicensing.exe"" ["Creative Labs"]
Creative Service for CDROM Access, Creative Service for CDROM Access, "C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe" ["Creative Technology Ltd"]
Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS), RichVideo, ""C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe"" [empty string]
Diskeeper, Diskeeper, ""I:\Program Files 2\Diskeeper Corporation\Diskeeper\DkService.exe"" ["Diskeeper Corporation"]
dlcj_device, dlcj_device, "C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlcjcoms.exe -service" [empty string]
Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor, IAANTMon, "C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaantmon.exe" ["Intel Corporation"]
Machine Debug Manager, MDM, ""C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE"" [MS]
McAfee HackerWatch Service, McAfee HackerWatch Service, ""C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\HackerWatch\HWAPI.exe"" ["McAfee, Inc."]
McAfee Network Agent, McNASvc, ""c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe"" ["McAfee, Inc."]
McAfee Personal Firewall Service, MpfService, ""C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe"" ["McAfee, Inc."]
McAfee Privacy Service, MPS9, "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MPS\mps.exe" ["McAfee, Inc."]
McAfee Protection Manager, mcpromgr, "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcpromgr.exe" ["McAfee, Inc."]
McAfee Proxy Service, McProxy, "c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe" ["McAfee, Inc."]
McAfee Real-time Scanner, McShield, "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe" ["McAfee, Inc."]
McAfee Redirector Service, McRedirector, "c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\redirsvc\redirsvc.exe" ["McAfee, Inc."]
McAfee Scanner, McODS, "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe" ["McAfee, Inc."]
McAfee Services, mcmscsvc, "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe" ["McAfee, Inc."]
McAfee SpamKiller Service, MSK80Service, ""C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK\MskSrver.exe"" ["McAfee Inc."]
McAfee SystemGuards, McSysmon, "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe" ["McAfee, Inc."]
Media Center Extender Service, McrdSvc, "C:\WINDOWS\ehome\mcrdsvc.exe" [MS]
Media Center Receiver Service, ehRecvr, "C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe" [MS]
Media Center Scheduler Service, ehSched, "C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe" [MS]
Norton Ghost, Norton Ghost, "C:\Program Files\Norton Ghost\Agent\VProSvc.exe" ["Symantec Corporation"]
NVIDIA Display Driver Service, NVSvc, "C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe" ["NVIDIA Corporation"]
Pml Driver HPZ12, Pml Driver HPZ12, "C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe" ["HP"]
SiteAdvisor Service, SiteAdvisor Service, "C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SAService.exe" ["McAfee, Inc."]
Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework, WudfSvc, "C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k WudfServiceGroup" {"C:\WINDOWS\System32\WUDFSvc.dll" [MS]}

Print Monitors:
---------------

HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Print\Monitors\
Dell 964 Port\Driver = "dlcjlmpm.DLL" [empty string]
LIDIL hpzll4pi\Driver = "hpzll4pi.dll" ["Hewlett-Packard Company"]
Microsoft Document Imaging Writer Monitor\Driver = "mdimon.dll" [MS]
Microsoft Shared Fax Monitor\Driver = "FXSMON.DLL" [MS]

---------- (launch time: 2007-12-08 04:20:48)
<<!>>: Suspicious data at a malware launch point.

+ This report excludes default entries except where indicated.
+ To see *everywhere* the script checks and *everything* it finds,
launch it from a command prompt or a shortcut with the -all parameter.
+ To search all directories of local fixed drives for DESKTOP.INI
DLL launch points, use the -supp parameter or answer "No" at the
first message box and "Yes" at the second message box.
---------- (total run time: 50 seconds, including 4 seconds for message boxes)


----------



## NewGuestGuy (Dec 8, 2007)

After looking at the post I happened to notice thise... are they somthing weird?

HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\
<<!>> "BootExecute" = "autocheck autochk *"|"lsdelete" [null data]

HKLM\Software\Classes\PROTOCOLS\Filter\
<<!>> text/xml\CLSID = "{807563E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945}"
-> {HKLM...CLSID} = "Microsoft Office InfoPath XML Mime Filter"
\InProcServer32\(Default) = "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12\MSOXMLMF.DLL" [MS]

Thank you again


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi and welcome to TSG,

I don't see anything malicious in any of the logs so I suspect a hardware or software issue.

Have you added any new hardware or software recently?


Also, I see Norton LiveUpdate is running yet you have McAfee. Did you at some point replace Norton with McAfee?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

There are also start up programs running that do not need to start every time Windows loads.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Yup. That too. :up:


----------



## NewGuestGuy (Dec 8, 2007)

Thank you very much for checking this out. I am relieved to hear that there isn't anything malicious going on. I have been looking for a new mmo so I have installed a few new things lately: I installed Lord of the Rings online; it wasn't my cup of tea so I then uninstalled it. I also installed City of Heroes and am still checking that one out.

As far as the Live Update goes, I have Norton Ghost on my computer, maybe that what the update is for? I wouldn't care if the Live Update was disabled if it would cause a system slow down. I know that I had to disable the Automatic Update for McAfee because it would decide to update in the middle of WoW raids and actually popped up with an install update popup that I quickly tried to close, which resulted in me accidentally choosing "Restart you computer now?' and getting kicked off in the middle of a huge instance. Ever since then I have not been a fan of any automatic updates. I make sure to run MacAfee update every day when I first turn the computer on. As far as Norton Ghost is concerned, I can't imagine Live Update would need to be run every day.

I have start ups running that I don't need? I would much appreciate knowing which I could turn off. I have already disabled everything that I recognize as unnecessary through What's Running (http://www.whatsrunning.net/whatsrunning/main.aspx). If there are others that I don't need I would like to shut them off. I just didn't want to turn off anything important.

Does anyone know what that 'svchost.exe' is? I googgled it and it says it has something to do with Windows update or something. It never used to be there though. And now it really hogs resource on start up. It will use a whole core all by itself for over a minute. I have like 5 different 
'svchost.exe's now; has anyone heard of anything malicious that uses this name? Or is it just a Windows thing?

Once again, thank you very much, I know you are all busy and I very much appreciate your assistance.


----------



## NewGuestGuy (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh, happy birthday Cookiegal! I just noticed the 'birhtday' icon. I hope you have a good one!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UltraMon] "C:\Program Files\UltraMon\UltraMon.exe" /auto
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Creative MediaSource Go] "C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource5\Go\CTCMSGoU.exe" /SCB
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AnyDVD] C:\Program Files\SlySoft\AnyDVD\AnyDVD.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools Pro Agent] "I:\Program Files 2\DAEMON Tools Pro\DTProAgent.exe"

Those are some candidates to check  If you miss something that you want to start all the time, just go back and re-enable it via start, run, msconfig, start up tab.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I didn't think Norton Ghost used LiveUpdate but apparently it does so we'll leave that alone.

svchost.exe is a valid file but malware can use the same name as well so I think we need to investigate a little further.

Download and install *AVG Anti-Spyware v7.5*. Note to AVG Free anti-virus program users only: This is not the same program as the one you already have, this is an anti-spyware program so please proceed with the instructions. 

After download, double click on the file to launch the install process. 
Choose a language, click "*OK*" and then click "*Next*". 
Read the "_License Agreement_" and click "*I Agree*". 
Accept default installation path: C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5, click "*Next*", then click "*Install*". 
After setup completes, click "*Finish*" to start the program automatically or launch AVG Anti-Spyware by double-clicking its icon on your desktop or in the system tray. 
The main "*Status*" menu will appear. Select "_Change state_" to inactivate '*Resident Shield*' and '*Automatic Updates*'. _As AVG Anti-Spyware may interfere with some of our other fixes, we are temporarily disabling its active protection features until your system is clean, then you can re-enable them._ 
Then right click on AVG Anti-Spyware in the system tray and *uncheck* "*Start with Windows*". 
Connect to the Internet, go back to AVG Anti-Spyware, select the "*Update*" button and click "*Start update*". 
Wait until you see the "_Update successful_" message. If you are having problems with the updater, manually download and update with the AVG Anti-Spyware Full database installer. 
Exit AVG Anti-Spyware when done - *DO NOT perform a scan yet*.
*Reboot your computer in SAFE MODE* using the *F8* method. To do this, restart your computer and after hearing your computer beep once during startup (but before the Windows icon appears) press the F8 key repeatedly. A menu will appear with several options. Use the arrow keys to navigate and select the option to run Windows in "Safe Mode". _(Note: When run in safe mode, sometimes the GUI is larger than the screen and the buttons at the bottom are partly or completely hidden, making them inaccessible for doing a scan. If this happens press Alt + Spacebar. A menu will come open, make sure you select maximize then run the scan. If that does not help, then you may have to run your scan in normal mode and advise your helper afterwards.)_

*Scan with AVG Anti-Spyware as follows*:
Click on the "*Scanner*" button and choose the "*Settings*" tab.

Under "*How to act?*", click on "*Recommended actions*" and choose "*Quarantine*" to set default action for detected malware. 
Under "*How to Scan? *", "*Possibly unwanted software*", and *What to Scan?*" leave all the default settings. 
Under "*Reports*" select "*Do not automatically generate reports*". 
Click the "*Scan*" tab to return to scanning options. 
Click "*Complete System Scan*" to start. 
When the scan has finished, it should automatically be set to *Quarantine*--if not click on _Recommended Action_ and set it there. 
You will also be presented with a list of infected objects found. Click "*Apply all actions*" to place the files in Quarantine.
_*IMPORTANT!* Do not save the report before you have clicked the :*Apply all actions* button. If you do, the log that is created will indicate "*No action taken*", making it more difficult to interpret the report. So be sure you save it only AFTER clicking the "Apply all actions" button._
Click on "*Save Report*" to view all completed scans. Click on the most recent scan you just performed and select "*Save report as*" - the default file name will be in date/time format as follows: *Report-Scan-20060620-142816.txt*. Save to your desktop. A copy of each report will also be saved in C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\Reports\ 
Exit AVG Anti-Spyware when done, reboot normally and post the log report in your next response.
_Note: Close all open windows, programs, and *DO NOT USE the computer while AVG Anti-Spyware is scanning*. Doing so can hamper AVG Anti-Spyware's ability to clean properly and may result in reinfection._

_AVG Anti-Spyware is free for 30 days and all the extensions of the full version will be activated. After the 30 day trial, active protection extensions will be deactivated and the program will turn into a feature-limited freeware version that you can continue to use as an on-demand scanner or you may purchase a license to use the full version. We are installing AVG Anti-Spyware with its real-time protection disabled. Once your system is clean you may re-enable it so you can continue using this feature for the remainder of the trial period._

Please go *HERE* to run Panda's ActiveScan
You need to use IE to run this scan
Once you are on the Panda site click the *Scan your PC* button
A new window will open...click the *Check Now* button
Enter your *Country*
Enter your *State/Province*
Enter your *e-mail address* and click *send*
Select either *Home User* or *Company*
Click the big *Scan Now* button
If it wants to install an ActiveX component allow it
It will start downloading the files it requires for the scan (Note: It may take a couple of minutes)
When download is complete, click on *My Computer* to start the scan
When the scan completes, if anything malicious is detected, click the *See Report* button, *then Save Report* and save it to a convenient location. Post the contents of the ActiveScan report

*Come back here and post a new HijackThis log along with the logs from the AVG and Panda scans.*


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Live Update will catch all of the Norton programs you have installed


----------



## NewGuestGuy (Dec 8, 2007)

Okay, I followed your instructions exactly. I posted the logs that I could below.

I tried the whole Panda thing. It did not work properly unfortunately. I did as you asked, the download and all that (which took over 6 min on my 3MBps connection), it downloaded everything, then it came to the screen that says 'select a device to scan…'. Then it asked to install another add-on that 'was previously installed'. When I give it permission to install it, it pops up with a 'Buy Mega scan for only $23' or some such. It will not allow me to do anything else at this point with the advertisement up, so I click on 'close' for the advert and it immediately asks me to install another add-on (the same one) and when I re-give permission, the same junk happens. When I try to click on 'My Computer' it just blinks and does nothing, the bottom says 'Error on page' and the top says "This website wants to run the following add-on etc. (the same one).

Thank you very much for taking the time to help me with this. I very much appreciate it.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 1:20:51 AM, on 12/13/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16574)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
I:\Program Files 2\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaanotif.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
C:\Program Files\Elaborate Bytes\VirtualCloneDrive\VCDDaemon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTXFIHLP.EXE
C:\Program Files\Creative\Sound Blaster X-Fi\Volume Panel\VolPanlu.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\Shared Files\Module Loader\DLLML.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\CTXFISPI.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton Ghost\Agent\VProTray.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK\MskAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SiteAdv.exe
C:\Program Files\UltraMon\UltraMon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 964\dlcjmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource5\Go\CTCMSGoU.exe
I:\Program Files 2\DAEMON Tools Pro\DTProAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\SlySoft\AnyDVD\AnyDVD.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
I:\Program Files 2\Diskeeper Corporation\Diskeeper\DkService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaantmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\HackerWatch\HWAPI.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcpromgr.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\redirsvc\redirsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MPS\mps.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK\MskSrver.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Ghost\Agent\VProSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SAService.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPS\mpsevh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\CreativeLicensing.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlcjcoms.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\cdh\LOCALS~1\Temp\clclean.0001
C:\Documents and Settings\cdh\My Documents\Maintenance\Hijack this\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://yahoo.sbc.com/dsl
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,First Home Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54843
O2 - BHO: btorbit.com - {000123B4-9B42-4900-B3F7-F4B073EFC214} - I:\Program Files 2\Orbitdownloader\orbitcth.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {089FD14D-132B-48FC-8861-0048AE113215} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SiteAdv.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee\VIRUSS~1\scriptcl.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor - {0BF43445-2F28-4351-9252-17FE6E806AA0} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SiteAdv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAAnotif] C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaanotif.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelMeM] C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Hardware Abstraction Layer] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\khalshared\KHALMNPR.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kernel and Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirtualCloneDrive] "C:\Program Files\Elaborate Bytes\VirtualCloneDrive\VCDDaemon.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTxfiHlp] CTXFIHLP.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VolPanel] "C:\Program Files\Creative\Sound Blaster X-Fi\Volume Panel\VolPanlu.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AudioDrvEmulator] "C:\Program Files\Creative\Shared Files\Module Loader\DLLML.exe" -1 AudioDrvEmulator "C:\Program Files\Creative\Shared Files\Module Loader\Audio Emulator\AudDrvEm.dll"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LanguageShortcut] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\Language\Language.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norton Ghost 12.0] "C:\Program Files\Norton Ghost\Agent\VProTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MskAgentexe] C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK\MskAgent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SiteAdvisor] C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SiteAdv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UltraMon] "C:\Program Files\UltraMon\UltraMon.exe" /auto
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Creative MediaSource Go] "C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource5\Go\CTCMSGoU.exe" /SCB
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AnyDVD] C:\Program Files\SlySoft\AnyDVD\AnyDVD.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools Pro Agent] "I:\Program Files 2\DAEMON Tools Pro\DTProAgent.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download by Orbit - res://I:\Program Files 2\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/201
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Grab video by Orbit - res://I:\Program Files 2\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/204
O8 - Extra context menu item: Do&wnload selected by Orbit - res://I:\Program Files 2\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/203
O8 - Extra context menu item: Down&load all by Orbit - res://I:\Program Files 2\Orbitdownloader\orbitmxt.dll/202
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\npjpi160_03.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\npjpi160_03.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.att.net
O16 - DPF: {0A5FD7C5-A45C-49FC-ADB5-9952547D5715} (Creative Software AutoUpdate) - http://www.creative.com/su/ocx/15026/CTSUEng.cab
O16 - DPF: {67A5F8DC-1A4B-4D66-9F24-A704AD929EEE} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload/srl/2.0.0.1/sysreqlab2.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1192149367937
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6ACF75C-C32C-447B-9BEF-46B766368D29} (Creative Software AutoUpdate Support Package) - http://www.creative.com/su/ocx/15028/CTPID.cab
O18 - Protocol: ms-help - {314111C7-A502-11D2-BBCA-00C04F8EC294} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Help\hxds.dll
O18 - Protocol: siteadvisor - {3A5DC592-7723-4EAA-9EE6-AF4222BCF879} - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SiteAdv.dll
O18 - Filter hijack: text/xml - {807563E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\OFFICE12\MSOXMLMF.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - I:\Program Files 2\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Labs Licensing Service - Creative Labs - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Creative Labs Shared\Service\CreativeLicensing.exe
O23 - Service: Creative Service for CDROM Access - Creative Technology Ltd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
O23 - Service: Diskeeper - Diskeeper Corporation - I:\Program Files 2\Diskeeper Corporation\Diskeeper\DkService.exe
O23 - Service: dlcj_device - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlcjcoms.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee E-mail Proxy (Emproxy) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\McAfee\EmProxy\emproxy.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMon) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: McAfee HackerWatch Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\HackerWatch\HWAPI.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Update Manager (mcmispupdmgr) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcmscsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\program files\common files\mcafee\mna\mcnasvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Protection Manager (mcpromgr) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MSC\mcpromgr.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\mcproxy\mcproxy.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Redirector Service (McRedirector) - McAfee, Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\mcafee\redirsvc\redirsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Real-time Scanner (McShield) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SystemGuards (McSysmon) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\VIRUSS~1\mcsysmon.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall Service (MpfService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MPF\MPFSrv.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Privacy Service (MPS9) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\MPS\mps.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SpamKiller Service (MSK80Service) - McAfee Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\MSK\MskSrver.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\PROSetWired\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Ghost - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Ghost\Agent\VProSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: Spyware Doctor Auxiliary Service (sdAuxService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\svcntaux.exe
O23 - Service: Spyware Doctor Service (sdCoreService) - PC Tools - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: SiteAdvisor Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\SiteAdvisor\6172\SAService.exe
O23 - Service: StarWind iSCSI Service (StarWindService) - Rocket Division Software - I:\Program Files 2\Alcohol Soft\Alcohol 120\StarWind\StarWindService.exe

And here is what the AVG Spyware scan turned up. I ran it in Safemode and everything. Whew! Took a good while to complete, well over an hour!

---------------------------------------------------------
AVG Anti-Spyware - Scan Report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created at:	12:50:50 AM 12/13/2007

+ Scan result:

C:\System Volume Information\_restore{129201FA-B0AC-49B3-96B2-DEB8B91E727B}\RP442\A0080281.exe -> Adware.Agent : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\System Volume Information\_restore{129201FA-B0AC-49B3-96B2-DEB8B91E727B}\RP442\A0080280.exe -> Not-A-Virus.Adware.Agent : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).

::Report end


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Since you couldn't run Panda, let's try this one instead:

Run Kaspersky online virus scan *Kaspersky Online Scanner*.

After the updates have downloaded, click on the "Scan Settings" button.
Choose the *"Extended database" *for the scan.
Under "Please select a target to scan", click "My Computer".
When the scan is finished, Save the results from the scan!

*Note:* You have to use Internet Explorer to do the online scan.

*Post a new HiJackThis log along with the results from the Kaspersky scan*


----------

